# Appetizers



## miketosh (Jul 7, 2005)

** 


*Penguins*
18 Jumbo Ripe Olives

1 (8 oz.) Cream Cheese

1 Carrot (6 inches long and 1 inch diameter) Cut in 1/4 inch Slices

18 Small Ripe Olives

18 Frilled Toothpicks



Cut a slit into each jumbo olive from the top to the bottom of one side only. Insert about 1 teaspoon cream cheese into olive to fill cavity. Cut small pie slice out of each carrot slice to make the beak. Big piece will become the feet. Press carrot pie slice into center of small olive to form beak (pierce olive with small paring knife or toothpick to make hole). Using frilled toothpick, stack small olive (head), stuffed jumbo olive (body) and carrot slice (feet), adjusting so that beak, cream cheese breast and notch in carrot slice all line up. (Penguin will stand better if olives are stacked with larger holes facing downward.) 

*Swedish Meatballs*



1-1/2 lb. Ground Beef

1 (12 oz.) Chili Sauce

1 (8 oz.) Grape Jam



Shape meat in balls. Combine sauce and jam. Bring to boil and add meat. Simmer 1 hour.

*Chili Con Queso, Mary’s*



1-1/2 lb. Velveeta Cheese

1 Cup Cheddar Cheese, Grated

4 Slices American Cheese

3 Fresh Jalapeño Peppers, Chopped

1 Tomato, Chopped

1 Medium Onion, Chopped

1/2 Cup Chicken Broth

Tortilla Chips



Put all ingredients in a bowl and place in microwave. Heat for 3 minutes on high, then stir. Heat another 4 minutes on high, then stir. Serve hot with chips.

*Chex Party Mix*



6 Tbls. Butter or Margarine

2 Tbls. Worcestershire Sauce

1-1/2 tsp. Seasoned Salt

3/4 tsp. Garlic Powder

1/2 tsp. Onion Powder

3 Cups Corn Chex Cereal

3 Cups Rice Chex Cereal

3 Cups Wheat Chex Cereal

1 Cup Mixed Nuts

1 Cup Pretzels

1 Cup Garlic Flavored Bite-Size Bagel Chips



Heat oven to 250°. Melt butter in large roating pan in oven. Stir in seasonings. Gradually stir in ingredients until evenly coated. Bake 1 hour, stirring every 15 minutes. Spread on paper towels to cool. Store in airtight container. 

Makes 12 Cups.​


----------

